# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Construction d'un enclos extérieur pour lapin : besoin d'aide

## Psychotyk

Bonjour  :Smile:  Voilà, ma mère s'est enfin décidée à me donner l'argent nécessaire pour construire un enclos pour son lapin (qui ne sort jamais de sa cage... sauf de temps en temps dans le jardin mais c'est rare).

Donc ! Demain je vais acheter tout ce qu'il faut pour faire cet enclos. Soucis : je ne sais pas trop comment faire xD J'ai pensé à acheter des sortes de piquets en métal et du grillage (que je mettrais au sol pour qu'il ne puisse pas creuser, et au dessus) mais comment "lier" le tout? La taille serait d'à peu près 1m50 sur 4/5m.

Bref, j'suis un peu paumée, j'ai dis à ma mère que c'était hyper simple à faire et pas cher, que je lui faisais sans soucis, pour qu'elle accepte que je le fasse (parce que voir le lapin enfermé 24/24 je peux plus) mais euuuuh je patauge un peu là xD



Si vous savez comment faire, et que ce soit peu coûteux (50 euros max ce serait bien pour ma mère, elle ne mettra pas plus..) je veux bien de vos conseil avisés! Et aussi, si vous pouviez me dire quoi acheter etc... ce serait top! J'ai cherché sur le net mais pas trouvé de plans exacts expliquant comment faire etc.. .(ou alors des choses bien trop compliquées)

Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## walibi

ouah ton budget est vraiment limite.......
rien qu'un rouleau de grillage à poule de 1m par 10m coute plus de 20€ chez bricodép.....

normalement, on doit décaisser un peu de terre avant de mettre le grillage au sol, puis remettre la terre par dessus ainsi il n'y a pas de risque de blessure aux patounes.

l'enclos doit faire une bonne hauteur, le lapin doit pouvoir s'y mettre debout. donc au moins 80cm de haut

par contre pour le reste pas facile de t'expliquer  :: 

prends exemple des enclos vendu sur des sites comme zoo*** peut être que ça pourra te donner des idées

----------


## Amandinee-b

Et c'est un enclos pour la journée, ou il y reste tout le temps ?

----------


## vlg1728

voui, histoire de savoir s'il faut prévoir le clapier (et avec ton budget ça va être impossible, 50€ c'est le prix de la peinture pour lasurer le tout...) ou juste un abri + enclos.

----------


## Psychotyk

C'est pour le faire vivre dehors tout le temps... Ouais je me doute bien que ça va être juste avec le budget mais bon, en fait je veux surtout un truc qui soit "moins pire" que rester enfermé dans une cage sans arrêt donc même si c'est pas le grand luxe c'est pas grave, juste qu'il puisse bouger et s'abriter en cas de pluie/neige etc

EDIT : en fait non, on peut sans soucis faire un enclos que pour la journée et le rentrer la nuit dans sa cage, si ça peut être mieux pour lui ^^

----------


## Amandinee-b

Ce n'est pas forcément mieux, des lapins vivent en extérieurs tout le temps et y sont très bien. (:

Alors ce n'est pas pour le luxe mais pour la durée. Si tu prend du matériel "bas de gamme" pour ne pas y mettre trop de prix, tu sera obligé de refaire ton enclos dans très peu de temps, car avec la pluie et tout ça il risque de très vite s'abimer. 

Le mieux peut vite se transformer en pire. Il y a plein de prédateurs dehors, si c'est mal sécurisé, il risque gros. :/ 

Et sinon comme il a était dit tu peux aller sur les sites de vente t'inspirer des enclos tout fait.

----------


## Karine094

Ton budget est nettement insuffisant pour faire quelque chose de suffisamment solide pour résister au vent, à la pluie et surtout aux prédateurs !

Il ne faut pas mettre un lapin dehors la journée et dedans la nuit en plein hiver : il ne sera pas habitué aux basses températures en passant la nuit au chaud et donc prendra froid la journée.
Quant à vivre dehors nuit et jour, il aurait fallu l'y habituer et le sortir quand il ne faisait pas encore trop froid, là c'est déjà presque trop tard mais le temps de fabriquer un enclos, ce sera carrément trop tard, donc pour cette année, c'est mort, et le budget pour un clapier solide et bien isolé plus en enclos extérieur bien solide serait plus près de 300€ (et encore !) que de 50€...

Pour ce prix, tu peux lui acheter un enclos à mettre à l'INTERIEUR, accolé à sa cage pour qu'il ait plus de place et puisse un peu se dégourdir les jambes :
Par exemple pour 49,90€ frais de port inclus, tu as le plus haut qui peut être bien :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...ctogonal/94080

----------


## Psychotyk

Il est habitué à vivre dehors depuis cet été puisque ma mère avait mis sa cage dehors (en la protégeant avec des planches et des bâches...) cet été et il y est resté... (d'ailleurs il a fait une escapade de presque une semaine dans le jardin, il avait réussi à se sauver et on a réussi à le rentrer aujourd'hui). Si je pouvais je le laisserais carrément vivre dans le jardin puisqu'il était très heureux cette semaine, mais je peux pas avec mes chiens (enfin, surtout ma chienne... elle a tendance à vouloir le bouffer, donc du coup je la sortais pas dans le jardin mais tout à l'heure mon frère avait mal fermé la porte et elle a réussi à sortir et a failli le choper... )

Pour ce qui est de l'enclos intérieur je l'avais fais, je l'avais mis dans ma chambre mais le soucis c'est que je ne peux plus pour plusieurs raisons, et pas de place dans le reste de la maison... 

Je sais pas trop quoi faire en fait, je veux pas le laisser sans arrêt dans sa cage sans bouger, ma mère refuse que je le replace (et pourtant j'ai essayé, j'ai donné tous les arguments etc...) et vous me dites que pour l'enclos ça va être impossible avec ce budget... J'veux pas rester les bras croisés et le laisser être malheureux =/

----------


## Karine094

Il était heureux dehors en liberté, mais il y a survécu une semaine, faut pas espérer que ça durera très longtemps comme ça : y'a quand même de nombreux prédateurs même en ville...

Avec un budget adapté, ce serait super de lui faire un enclos pour l'extérieur, mais tu ne t'en sortiras jamais pour 50€, aucune chance !

Je ne comprends pas ta mère : que veut-elle avec ce lapin?
Le mettre dans sa cage dehors, c'est une forme de maltraitance : même avec quelques planches, il est trop sujet aux courants d'air et à l'humidité ! une cage n'est pas vendue pour être installée dehors, fallait prendre un clapier !
Pourquoi ne pas vouloir le faire adopter si c'est pour le refuser à l'intérieur de la maison et refuser de faire ce qu'il faut pour lui fournir un habitat adapté?

La solution la plus économique que je connaisse en ce moment, pour l'extérieur, et je ne vois pas comment faire moins, ce serait ce modèle :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...outback/228121
Je ne vois pas comment tu peux trouver moins cher pour un truc vivable pour un pinou (y'a de minuscules clapiers à 80€ mais il n'y aurait pas tellement plus de place que dans sa cage)
Mais attention, faut penser à le lasurer 2 fois par an sinon il ne durera pas bien longtemps, à mon avis le mieux serait même de la lasurer dès maintenant, et faut le sécuriser :
1/ Les prédateurs peuvent creuser, et les pinous aussi, donc faut sécuriser le sol, ou bien en mettant un grillage (l'idéal est alors de creuser d'abord un peu, mettre le grillage puis recouvrir de terre) ou bien des dalles pour terrasse.
2/ Les chiens, chats et renards peuvent soulever le toit des clapiers ou enclos, il faut rajouter des fermetures sécurisées, bien veiller à ce que ça ne puisse pas être ouvert, le moins cher étant de mettre des mousquetons à toutes les ouvertures pour les sécuriser et empêcher qu'un prédateur patient et chanceux ne parvienne à ouvrir l'enclos ou le clapier...

Donc entre l'achat du clapier et les frais annexes, lasure, dalles ou grillage de sol, loquets pour sécuriser les fermetures, je ne vois pas comment tu peux t'en tirer pour moins de 200€ et ça, c'est vraiment en tirant au maximum (le clapier est presque à 50% de rabais !)....

Sinon, faut que tu fasses toutes les petites annonces, mais je viens de chercher par curiosité et y'a que dalle, je suis tombée sur une annonce pour un clapier microscopique à 49€ et faut aller le chercher en plus ! Il est plus petit qu'une cage  :Frown:  http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/238026379.htm?ca=12_s

Donc là, faut que ta mère assume : ou bien elle veut garder ce lapin et fait en sorte de subvenir à ses besoins, et là il a besoin d'au moins 200€ pour vivre décemment ou alors être accepté dans la maison en enclos, et sinon, elle le met à l'adoption !

Quant à toi, je ne sais pas quel âge tu as, suivant ton âge, tu peux peut-être voir pour faire des petits jobs pour gagner les 150€ qui complèteraient les 50€ que ta mère est prète à mettre...

----------


## Jalna

Le soucis qui va se poser, c'est que ton lapin n'est pas habitué à vivre à l'extérieur, donc il va falloir l'y habituer et progressivement. Surtout là avec les températures qui ont bien chuté. 

Sinon le rentrer la nuit, j'ai peur aussi que ce soit mauvais, car tu aurais une trop grosse différence de température, là aussi.

----------


## cactusss

Rend toi dans une déchetterie, déja tu y trouveras peut être du matérial pour construire ton enclos, comme un meuble que tu réaménagerais en abri. Pour le grillage, vas peut être dans les magasins pour éleveurs et agriculteurs. 

Pour la construction tu dois absolument veiller à ce que : 
- L'enclos soit solide pour éviter les prédateurs 
- Clos dessous pour éviter qu'il ne creuse et s'échappe
- Présente des parties protégées du vent et du froid

Pour qu'il vive à l'extérieur tu devras aussi faire attention à son alimentation, à savoir beaucoup de fourrages, ayant un effet chauffant pour lui, lui faire un gros nid douillet en paille ...

----------


## Psychotyk

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:  Karine : je comprends bien ce que tu dis, et c'est clair que je ferais un enclos sécurisé ne t'inquiète pas ^^ Pour ce qui est de ma mère, elle a pris ce lapin sur un coup de coeur en animalerie (aheum), au début elle le sortait etc... mais après, quand j'ai eu ma chienne, on était embêté parce qu'on pouvait plus le sortir dans le salon, et comme ma mère voulait pas se prendre la tête à le mettre autre part pour pouvoir le sortir, bah elle l'a un peu laissé à l'abandon.. =/
Ca fait des années que j'essaie de la convaincre de le replacer mais non, elle "l'aime bien son lapin" comme elle dit (et je lui ai déja dis que c'était de l'amour égoïste, puisque le lapin n'était pas heureux... du coup c'est pour ça qu'à force j'ai réussi à la convaincre pour l'enclos MAIS elle ne mettra pas 200 euros, ça c'est sûr et certain..)
Sinon moi j'ai 21 ans, et je suis au chômage, donc aider je peux pas du tout, sachant qu'en plus j'ai MES animaux à moi à entretenir et qu'ils passent tout de même avant le lapin de ma mère (c'est un peu horrible dit comme ça mais bon, moi j'assume mes animaux, je peux pas assumer ceux de tout le monde). Toujours est-il que ma mère a beaucoup évolué depuis des années que je la bassine avec ses animaux (j'ai réussi à lui faire castrer ses chats et stériliser sa chatte, au lieu qu'elle lui donne la pilule, c'est déja une victoire !)

Je vais aller voir à bricorama ce matin, on m'a dit que parfois ils pouvaient donner des chutes de grillage etc... J'ai aussi trouvé des chaises en bois chez moi qui ne servent à rien, des "grosses" chaises donc je pense essayer de les scier pour faire les "poteaux" de l'enclos. Pour ce qui est du clapier, je vais chercher sur le bon coin voir si y'en a pas des pas cher à vendre.

De toutes façons je vous tiens au courant =)

----------


## Psychotyk

J'ai eu une SUPER idée !!!! Ma maison est un peu surélevée, du coup il y a un escalier pour y accéder. Il est fermé sur le côté, mais pas sur le "devant". Du coup, on va tout débarasser (parce que ça sert de débarras y'a plein de bazar xD) et fabriquer une porte en grillage pour laisser entre l'air et la lumière. Comme ça il sera hyper bien protégé, on mettra un clapier au fond (je viens de trouver un meuble qui sert à rien et qui ferait un bon clapier!) et le tour est joué ! Ca fait à peu près 2m en longueur, et 1m de largeur donc c'est plutôt pas mal ^^ Et plus tard j'achèterais un petit enclos pour les beaux jours, pour rallonger l'enclos.

Au moins on rentre dans le budget. pas de risque de fuite. Super protection. Bref ça semble cool tout ça  :Big Grin:

----------


## Karine094

OK je pensais que tu étais plus jeune et qu'en fait c'était ton lapin mais ta mère qui décidait pour lui, donc je m'étais trompée  :: 

Leboncoin j'ai regardé hier et c'était nul : t'as vu celui que je t'ai mis en lien? il est minuscule et quand même cher, bon, c'est du neuf modèle d'expo, mais y'a plein d'annonces "recherche clapier en bois" et presque pas d'annonces de vente....
Donc si t'as le temps de faire les déchetteries ou le tour de ta ville le soir d'avant les encombrants, à mon avis t'as plus de chances de trouver de quoi fabriquer un clapier...
Ensuite, oui, faut voir les magasins de bricolage voire de meubles, au niveau des destockages, des chutes de grillage ou de bois qui sont bradées, parfois aussi certains meubles d'expos qui sont un peu abîmés.
J'ai trouvé ceci comme lien :
http://rabbitsinwonderland.blogspot....ins-de-15.html
Faut prendre le temps de chercher et être un peu bricoleur, mais la lasure par exemple, ça se récupère pas, ça faut l'acheter  ::

----------


## Karine094

J'avais pas vu ton dernier message : super nouvelle !  :: 
2m² c'est très correct, ce serait bien qu'il puisse sortir par moment pour vraiment courir et sauter, mais déjà ce sera un énorme progrès par rapport à maintenant !
Bravo pour cette idée !

----------


## cactusss

Par contre ce n'est pas trop "sombre" et éventuellement humide ?

----------


## Karine094

Sombre je pense pas que ce soit un souci pour les pinous, mais humide faudra faire attention, ne pas poser le clapier directement au sol et chager la paille souvent pour que ce soit bien sec  ::

----------


## vlg1728

ou encore mieux si tu as la possibilité de fabriquer ton clapier : un fond de clapier en grillage fin, inoxidable et bien solide, un tiroir en dessous (qu'on peut enlever en tirant de l'extérieur) où tu mettras de la litière végétale pour absorber l'urine, et une épaisse couche de paille par dessus le grillage. La paille n'absorbant pas du tout, je pense que c'est loin d'être inutile de rajouter un fond de litière ^^

Il y a également possibilité de faire de la récup de palettes de bois ! Nombre d'usines et d'entrepot jettent leurs palettes cassées, il suffit de les récupérer, d'avoir une bonne ponceuse, une scie, une perceuse, de la colle forte spéciale extérieur, des clous inox, et de la peinture lasurée pour peindre le tout. 

Par contre je déconseille fortement de mettre le lapin dehors, il est trop tard pour qu'il se fasse un poil suffisant sans risquer qu'il tombe malade. Tu peux attendre le printemps prochain, et construire l'enclos progressivement cet hiver en étalant le budget (ta mère ne mettra peut-être pas 50€ d'un coup, mais peut-être 20€ par mois passeront...)

----------


## cactusss

> ou encore mieux si tu as la possibilité de fabriquer ton clapier : un fond de clapier en grillage fin, inoxidable et bien solide, un tiroir en dessous (qu'on peut enlever en tirant de l'extérieur) où tu mettras de la litière végétale pour absorber l'urine, et une épaisse couche de paille par dessus le grillage. La paille n'absorbant pas du tout, je pense que c'est loin d'être inutile de rajouter un fond de litière ^^
> 
> Il y a également possibilité de faire de la récup de palettes de bois ! Nombre d'usines et d'entrepot jettent leurs palettes cassées, il suffit de les récupérer, d'avoir une bonne ponceuse, une scie, une perceuse, de la colle forte spéciale extérieur, des clous inox, et de la peinture lasurée pour peindre le tout. 
> 
> Par contre je déconseille fortement de mettre le lapin dehors, il est trop tard pour qu'il se fasse un poil suffisant sans risquer qu'il tombe malade. Tu peux attendre le printemps prochain, et construire l'enclos progressivement cet hiver en étalant le budget (ta mère ne mettra peut-être pas 50€ d'un coup, mais peut-être 20€ par mois passeront...)


Si j'ai bien compris il est déja dehors mais dans une cage pour intérieur.

----------


## Karine094

J'ai compris la même chose : il est dehors depuis cet été... dans une simple cage entourée de planches :-/

----------

